# guns in movies OOPS!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

so last saturday, I went to a movie. I saw AVENGERS!.... quite a good show! However, I noticed an OOPS! The guy wearing the suit (I'm bad with names) shows up carrying the new nuclear blaster thingy..... on top of this futuristic weapon sits a scope. It appears to be an el-cheapo tasco-looking 3-9x40 (hey, we've all owned at least one). It looks out of place on the fancy nuker, but the worst part is - it's mounted backwards!!!! I SWEAR!!!! I SEEN IT WITH MY OWN TWO EYES!!!!

It got me thinking that a thread about movie prop/gun OOPS would be fun!

so what have you seen in shows that wasn't quite right?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It amuses me greatly the various things people gripe about in Avengers... Demi-God? Thats great!, Hulk? Sure no problem, Iron man suit? Completely plausable.... Stark "falling" back to earth through the portal after being in space with no gravity, W T F !?!?!?!? Flying carrier? Way cool! Mirror invisibility W T F ?!?!?!? Scope on backwards? W T F !?!?!?!?! 



People are funny.

As for favorite movie oops... Underworld and the automatic pistols... shooting hundreds of rounds.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Silencers on revolvers. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Silencers on revolvers. :lol:


You crazy *Al*! Silencers on revolvers is perfectly cromulent


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to mention the perpetual 6 shot revolver that never needs to be reloaded. 

You could even throw in the semi automatic that seams to have a 60 round capacity.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Silencers on revolvers. :lol:


Haha good one!

-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I love it when someone racks a semi automatic for dramatic effect after they've already shot a few rounds. Or they've drawn it and brandished it like it was ready to fire and then they rack it.

It's Hollywood at it's finest.

Fishrmn


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to mention the thousands of bad guys that have been killed with model '94 Winchesters in western movies that take place in the 1870's


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How about the rifles used in Starship Troopers. Bullpup design yet the mags are just behind the forarm grip.


-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

On Swamp People, the rifles they are shooting from one frame to the next are often different. Not an error by any of the hunters, just poor editing, but it really looks stupid. 

The Simpson's will sometimes show people with side-by-side shotguns, and they will pump them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> The Simpson's will sometimes show people with side-by-side shotguns, and they will pump them.


I have noticed that as well!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I like how no one is ever affected by loud report, muzzle flash, or recoil. Demi Moore probably weighs all of 100 pounds, soaking wet, yet she can wield dual .50 cal Desert Eagles......right. :lol: 

The other thing that makes me laugh is you'll see all these movies where they have the character firing two identical pistols akimbo because it is so bad ***, but when the guns are out of ammo one slide will be locked back and the other is not.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to mention the thousands of bad guys that have been killed with model '94 Winchesters in western movies that take place in the 1870's


It was primarily the Winchester Model 1892 that was the Hollywood favorite featured in most of those early westerns. They were cheap at the time, plentiful, and handled blank cartridges easily. They look similar to the Model 94's, but they have a shorter action to accomodate pistol cartridges.

Still, your point is well taken. How many times have you seen the Mexican bandito with a bandolier full of what appear to be large .45/70 or .38-55 cases and still packing the pistol cartridge shooting '92 carbine??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Star Wars X-Wing fighters "spreading their wings" for dogfighting - in space. Explosions in space where there is no oxygen.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I always love it when a movie shows a "bullet" flying through the air in slow motion and the bullet is still attached to the casing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> I always love it when a movie shows a "bullet" flying through the air in slow motion and the bullet is still attached to the casing.


Korn did a music video (i think _Freak on a Leash_ if memory serves me) where a bullet flies through lots of different scenes. But the thing that cracked me up was that it was a rifle bullet coming from a handgun. However, the case was not attached.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You gotta love the scenes where sparks are flying off of everything that is hit. I have never seen sparks caused from a bullet hitting anything. :roll: Not that many sparks anyways.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Owning up to stupid things I have done in the past: I always thought it would be cool to shoot a propane tank like they do in the movies and make a big fireball.... that never happened! It just turns into a propane powered rocket that shoots off in some direction. But it never makes a fireball.

Hindsight- that was a terrible idea and Im glad it didnt work.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Owning up to stupid things I have done in the past: I always thought it would be cool to shoot a propane tank like they do in the movies and make a big fireball.... that never happened! It just turns into a propane powered rocket that shoots off in some direction. But it never makes a fireball.
> 
> Hindsight- that was a terrible idea and Im glad it didnt work.


Try it with a 50 call tracer. It worked wonders out in Herriman . :shock: :O//:


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Tea cup grips or the grip where the support hand grabs the wrist of the gun hand. Bullets sparking on cars.... When they show a loaded magazine of a 'police officer' and it shows FMJ ball ammo not hollow points... But what drives me the most nuts is the constant referral to magazines as 'clips'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Just watched Raiders of the Lost Ark crystal skull thingie with the grandkids.

A couple of Russians were carrying M1 Carbines.


----------

